# Remember Sir Loxley?



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Sir Loxley, my first AMAR foster. What an adorable dog. I get updates from his family regularly and wanted to share the latest. Lox is a big brother:aktion033:.
I was sent this picture of the new family addition, I love it. Loxley loves his little brother and his dad states he doesn't want to leave his side. How cute is that. :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That just warms my heart! Thank you Gigi, for helping Loxley find such an amazing, loving forever home!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Love!!! :heart: :chili:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Awwww...open adoptions rock!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

adorable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*sniff*......I just love on-going happy endings.....:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:Flowers 2: you did good! what a beautiful family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gigi, this is happy news! I love up-dates on the rescues & their families. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a picture of perfection. Bless you for all you do!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

This is wonderful news! :chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub:It is so nice to know that Mr. Loxley and his family are so happy together.


----------

